# hello from midwest united states!!



## neenya13 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am not a breeder, i just want to share the story and life of my little neenya.

I am 22 years old. I had no pets, and have wanted a mouse for years. but i just never committed to it. But i finally have!! I'm not sure how many of you know craigslist. But i searched ont here for a while, and FINALLY found a local breeder. Not a professional breeder, but she bred the spotted ones, and used solids as feeders. So i called her, and wanted to save a baby feeder mouse. She had 2, a brother and sister. i chose the female after researching and deciding which gender i wanted. i will attached a few cute pictures of her below. For a feeder she is SURPRISINGLY hand tame! she loves to be touched, and even as small as she is, she likes to be pet a little down her back. i also have a few questions. 1. how old do you guess her? the lady told me three weeks, but then again she didnt even know she had the two babies, 2. she has grey faded into her belly, wondering if she had a certain coloring?? 3. I printed out a mousy care sheet, but since yall breed and have had multiple mice, what is a common favorite food?? she seems to like peanuts. i just want her to have the good stuff  also does she look healthy, i think maybe since she didn't even know she had them, maybe they weren't being fed properly? TY for all your help!!!!! she is such the sweety!!!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Looking at the pics you have posted a mouse that size would still be with its mum irrespective of age even if was from my feeder line, certainly would not let it go as a pet to anyone.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome 
What you have there is a black self. They grey fading on the stomach is a common mis-coloration of the black mice and a lot of mine have that, too (The little yellow patches behind the ears are common too). Three weeks is a little too young to be seperated from mommy, but just be sure to give her extra nutrients and loving and she'll be fine. My mice love cheerios, bird seed, any kind of nut (although I've heard to avoid almonds) and even bits of cooked meat. For her main diet you should buy mouse feed from a store, I use lab blocks. Also, you mentioned that you only bought the one, you should buy another female. Mice are social creatures and should be kept in groups of at least two (except for males)


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome, congrats, and i second what remat said (except for color, i dunno enough to comment there haha). enjoy!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Like the others have said, she does in fact look way to young to be separated from her dam. She looks at the youngest 2 weeks old. I have never had a situation like this, so maybe some more experienced members can tell you how to care for her.

I would also recommend getting a second doe as rematnogard stated. Does do much better in groups of two or more, lone does can develop health problems from being 'lonely'. Of course, follow proper quarantine when bringing home the new mouse.

As for color, she looks black self and maybe longhair to me.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

As the others have said, she must have company. Because she is so young (I would not consider rehoming a doe under six weeks), try asking the breeder if she has a doe which has had a full quota of litters. That way you may get a surrogate mother, which is what she needs at the moment.

Extra protein in her diet would help to build her up. A small amount of scrambled egg, bread soaked in milk, or chicken are all good.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  your new mouse is a cute but please get her a couple of friends as she will get depressed  and try to make sure they are at least 4 - 5 weeks old too  good luck with your new pet


----------



## neenya13 (Feb 6, 2013)

TY all for your advice!!  ive been feeding her a mixture of bird seed, pistachios, peanuts, and bread. she had a little bit of cooked rice also lol. i will consider getting another doe. i just don't have another cage at he moment to quarantine. i was wondering since she spends so much time with me, if i would still have to get another doe?? she sleeps during the day. but spends all night with me. she even sleeps up under my neck, lol it's pretty heart warming. if u still recommend it i will get another one. i would in fact rather find a nice looking Siamese or black and tan fox from a breeder on here? If you could copy and paste a link from this site and maybe what they run in pricing in US dollar, and shipping distance i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I would still recommend another doe. She may very well love getting attention from you, but having a mousey friend would make her feel more at home. Imagine being stuck in a cage with only a doggie friend. You'd want another human to talk to and play with, right? Even if you did love the dog.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes I would still recommend at least one more doe, and I'm sure the other members will say the same thing. As for quarantine, you could just make a bin cage. They are pretty cheap and easy to make. Last time I checked Jack's Mousery had a good explanation on how to make one.

As for your mix, I think it needs more grains. Mice will get fat with to many fatty seeds and nuts. Try adding some oats, barley, rye, etc. There should be about 70% grains in the mix. Rice is good, and considering how young she is cooking it is probably a good call.


----------

